# flash point



## Maria Vecinday

Hola: buen día, alguien podría ayudarme por favor con esta oración: "Flash point -11°C". Estoy hablando de las propiedades químicas del bencénico extra puro. Gracias!!


----------



## Carlston

*punto de inflamacion en copa cerrada:*

*he encontrado esto:*
*espero que te sirve (en resumen, es encontrar el punto de inflamacion de acuerdo a la normativa ISO, y se le llama copa cerrada)*
** 

*b) Punto de inflamación:* El punto de inflamación en copa cerrada se determina según el método ISO 1523:1983 aplicable a pinturas y barnices. Si el punto de inflamación es demasiado bajo para que pueda utilizarse agua en el recipiente de baño líquido, se deben hacer las siguientes modificaciones:
b.1) Se utilizará etilenglicol en el recipiente de baño líquido o en otro recipiente similar apropiado.
b.2) Si es necesario se puede utilizar un refrigerador para hacer que la temperatura de la muestra
y del aparato baje a menos de la que requiere el método de determinación del punto
de inflamación supuesto.

saludos


----------



## Maria Vecinday

Gracias Carlston, podés darme alguna dirección de diccionario médico?
Gracias de vuelta..


----------



## lauranazario

Hola María,
Te exhorto a visitar nuestra sección de Recursos: http://forum.wordreference.com/forumdisplay.php?f=15
Allí encontrarás glosarios y diccionarios divididos por diversas categorías.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Maria Vecinday

Muchas Gracias Laura..
Era lo que estaba necesitando hace tiempo.


----------



## el_novato

flash point = *punto de inflamacion* (aunque he escuchado punto de inflamabilidad y navegando encontre punto de inflamabilidad, pero no estoy seguro de la palabra correcta).

Pongo unas definiciones que encontre en la red.

Flash point:  Temperatura a la cual un líquido inflamable genera suficiente vapor para formar una mezcla inflamable con el aire.  /  The temperature at which a flammable liquid evolves enough vapor to form an ignitable mixture with air.  /   Temperatura na qual um líquido inflamável gera suficiente vapor para formar uma mistura inflamável com o ar.
*Fuente:*
/http://www.aga.com.co/International/SouthAmerica/WEB/sg/HiQGloss.nsf/Index/FLASH_POINT?open&lang=en,es,pt


Punto de inflamación: Temperatura mínima a la cual los vapores de la sustancia produce un encendido momentáneo bajo ciertas condiciones.
*Fuente:*
/http://www.recope.go.cr/esp/glosario.htm




P.D.  No pongo acentos debido a que no se como sacarlos de una computadora portatil (_laptop_), ya que usando el ALT + ### no sale nada, alguien sabe como?


----------



## Maria Vecinday

Buen Día El Novato:
Gracias por tu ayuda.. no probaste utilizando la tecla "shift"? en vez Alt?


----------



## La Pato

Pasó mucho tiempo desde los anteriores comentarios y el mío pero creo que puede ser útil para todos. 
No alcancé a ver todos los hilos de este tema pero...
La RAE toma a i*nflamación *como _inflamado, inchado_.
Pero existe la palabra *combustión *que significa _acción y efecto de quemar o arder_.
No sería mejor entonces decir que "flash point" es "punto de combustión"?


----------



## rodelu2

La madera en un ejemplo de material *combustible*, el alcohol es ejemplo de material *inflamable* y se hace una distinción entre los dos en cuanto a medidas de seguridad y manera de manipularlos y se hace incapié en advertir claramente si el producto que se tiene entre manos es inflamable, y seguro no se refiere a _hinchazón_. Tal vez la palabra correcta sea flamabilidad?, inflamabilidad? El DRAE dice que inflamable es *Acción y efecto de inflamar o inflamarse, *pero "inflamarse" no figura en el DRAE.


----------



## Mastoc

No debemos ser tan dogmáticos, que una palabra no figure en el DRAE no quiere decir que no la debamos usar. 
¿Acaso no utilizamos todos los días palabras que no figuran en el DRAE? No estoy en desacuerdo en que exista la RAE para poner un cierto marco regulatorio, pero nadie debería pensar que sus resoluciones deben ser de acatamiento obligatorio.


----------



## k-in-sc

"El *punto de inflamación* es la temperatura a la cual surge una* llamarada repentina* sobre la superficie del aceite cuando se aproxima allí una llama o se hace saltar una chispa. Esa llama *se apaga inmediatamente después. *Si se mantuviera, ya no estaríamos refiriéndonos al punto de inflamación, sino *al de combustión.* ..."
First hit in Google.
http://www.dakolub.com/noticias/News/show/punto-de-inflamacion-y-punto-de-combustion-201

And no, the RAE has never purported to be a dictionary of technical terms.


----------



## Sethi I

Creo que se llama" temperatura de ignición"


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. Yo lo he visto como "punto de destello"  "punto de inflamabilidad".
Saludos.


----------

